# Breeders, how many pups were in your biggest litter?



## Bogey's Mom

Kind of a silly question, but I'm wondering how big your biggest litter was and how many pups survived. I'm trying to get a feel for what a big litter is for a golden. I often hear of 10-12 pups, which seems like a lot to me. Just curious.


----------



## beccacc31

We recently put a deposit on a puppy and the litter was born on Thursday. It was a litter of 11, with 6 girls and 5 boys.


----------



## sammydog

Mira came from a litter of 10, 6 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm not a breeder but Daisy came from a litter of 13. I don't know if any of them died, probably not ... 13 is pretty impressive. I can't imagine how hard that must be on both the mom and the breeder!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

With Lexi's first litter, she had 10, and we lost 2 of them at birth. Four boys and 6 girls. Her second litter she had 11. One of that litter was still born. Five boys, and 6 girls.

Lexi herself came from a litter of 12. Only three of the puppies, she and two boys survived. The Breeder lost nine puppies to Canine Herpes Virus. So horribly sad, and we feel so fortunate to have our Lexi girl. We had first pick of the females, and with only one girl.....they offered either Lexi or to return our deposit. I fell in love with her the first time I saw her, and of course we chose to bring her home.


----------



## Swampcollie

Thirteen surviving pups was the old girls largest litter.


----------



## paula bedard

Sam was the runt male of a litter of 12, all survived. 
Ike was the largest pup of a litter of 10, all survived.
I'm curious to see what the largest litter size is...I thought 12 was a lot...


----------



## MurphyTeller

Berna Welch had a litter of 16 last summer...she called them "the sweet sixteen"....

Here's the link - a word of caution - the pages play loud midi files (a pet peeve of mine).
http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/6810439


----------



## missmarstar

Sam was from a litter of 12


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker came from a littler of 9 pups, but his mother's two litters before his each had 10 pups. I'm anxious to see how many will be in Tucker's older sister's litter that's due sometime in November.


----------



## beccacc31

I guess my question would be.... How common is it to lose puppies after birth and how quickly to they pass? If they make the first 24 hours are they all pretty much out of the woods?


----------



## Swampcollie

beccacc31 said:


> I guess my question would be.... How common is it to lose puppies after birth and how quickly to they pass? If they make the first 24 hours are they all pretty much out of the woods?


It is very common to have stillborns or pups that aren't going to survive, particulary in very large litters. 

I kind of think 72 hours is the point where I'm comfortable that the pups are out of the woods.


----------



## cubbysan

I know that my breeder did not call until day three to tell us the puppies were born. I always thought it was for precautionary reasons.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Wow! A litter of 16?!?!?! That's insane! I wish I could remember how many pups were in Bogey's litter. I want to say it was around 10, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mm03gn

Bailey came from a litter of 12...Burgundy's first and only (so far) litter. 

I don't know how many puppies were in Burg's litter...


----------



## OceanTheGolden

I think Arcane had 3 litters of 13??


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Ljilly just told me about a litter of 17!!!!!


----------



## arcane

OceanTheGolden said:


> I think Arcane had 3 litters of 13??


NOPE! thank DoG! my biggest have been 11 ...Gabby's (all survived- and arrived in 3 hrs!) then Fallon's - lost a pup @ 1wk of age. Tauri's 12 - lost one at birth ...I much prefer my smaller litters  easier all around!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

I was wrong when I said 17; it was 16 at Rainy Day goldens
http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO93219/


----------



## esSJay

Holy jumping jellybeans... if 1 puppy is a handful, then what is 16 puppies called?! 

The breeder would definitely need to be one organized and restless person to keep track of them all!


----------



## arcane

esSJay said:


> Holy jumping jellybeans... if 1 puppy is a handful, then what is 16 puppies called?!
> 
> The breeder would definitely need to be one organized and restless person to keep track of them all!


*THAT WOULD BE MY WORST NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!:doh:*


----------



## Riley's Mom

Ljilly28 said:


> I was wrong when I said 17; it was 16 at Rainy Day goldens
> http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO93219/


Retro is Riley's Niece.


----------



## Ambesi

I just checked out all the pictures of that litter of 16 puppies. I would go insane having to deal with that many! They were so cute though!


----------

